# "Aqua Quartz" Pool filter sand



## jlive (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with this stuff. I did a quick search, but found nothing on this specific sand type and grade. I found it at a local pool shop for $9.00 for a 50lb bag. It's a nice combination of white and tan.(the bag makes it look darker than it really is) How do the grades work? Is grade 30 smaller or larger grain than 20? Thanks in advance.


----------



## aquamanstl (Jan 25, 2003)

I've used that exact brand of sand in 2 of my African cichlid tanks without issue. Just be careful when you are cleaning with your syphon as it will be sucked up.

Nick


----------

